# I wont take Protonix again



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think Protonix is a







I took a protonix today for the second time, and started to have breathing problems. My throat was closing and couldn't catch my breath,and it feels scratchy, and sore, the middle of my chest hurt







...I ended taking half of a xanax. I was doing better before I took Protonix? So I decided not to take anything at all







if any of you had the same symptoms please let me know. Thank you so much


----------



## 21367 (Aug 11, 2005)

Think your right to stop that Angel if you don't feel right.







My throat and chest are like that most of the time,ever since chemo I've had a really dry throat and mouth and a sour taste,have had a barium but they never found anything more than reflux,he gave me Lanzaprasol,which was completely usleless so I take nothing,but,I'm getting bored with chewing gum as it gives me wind,any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

sounds like you could be allergic to it.Report this back to your doctor. They need to know that you reacted like that (sometimes if you are allergic to one medicine you may need to avoid other ones that tend to cross react).K.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Martha, I'm sorry You had chemo, are you doing okay now? My doctor wanted me to have esophagram I didn't want to drink that barium. I told him I was feeling better and if I ever start feeling bad I will take that test even if I have to drink that poison barium







...Yuck! But he gave me Protonix and my body totally rejected, and Now I feel like I have a lump in my throat I only took it for two day's Hopefully it will go away soon. Hey why dont you try Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with mother. You suppose to take two full teaspoons before eating. I'm going to a health place see if I can find it. So I cant try it...Maybe it really works?I hope you feel better soonTake Care


----------

